# Alternative puppets



## AtticOfThought (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry this is long....


*Blah Blah Blah*
Things really haven't been going my way this summer. I keep getting stuck in my travels....and Its about time to stop find a job for awhile and start saving up money again. But through all this misfortune I have had, I'm starting to get the feeling that I should take a different approach to traveling. Instead of: "Im going here, cuz I might meet cool people, and get drunk" 

*
The inspiration*
I was sitting on the ground outside of a grocery store with my dog a few weeks ago, and a girl about 10 or 11 years old looked interested in me and my puppy dog. But her fat parents carrying starbucks instantly instructed her not to look at me, and to walk BEHIND them, not with them, but behind them. It was kinda sad, and I was wondering if I had a few seconds to talk to her, and give her advice in how to NOT end up like her parents what would I say? 
It was here that I was thinking about creating a children's zine, for travelers to give to cool children, to try and inspire them to spend more time in the woods and less time watching TV. 
Which I still will....

*Going further*
But today I was reading the newspaper, and It stated that less than 9% of children spend time hiking and playing outdoors....
I don't really think its a matter of saving just some children from the misguided grips of TV an general capitalist influenced attitude....but if we helped plant the seed to redirect children's lifestyles....then theres a possibility we are recruiting people who will think more politically like our selfs,meaning: more activist, less wasteful lifestylesl, more environmentally inclined future.
So I was thinking about creating a traveling puppet show talking to children about playing music instead of video games, and going outside instead of watching TV, and thinking for them selves....
I think it would be pretty cool to be a kid and get that perspective from other young folks doing the same...

I dunno, tell me what you think. And if any one wants to join in.

Post edited by: AtticOfThought, at: 2007/07/25 10:35


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 16, 2007)

You might want to check out Bread and Puppet. There located in Vermont though originally from NY in the sixties. They've been doing this for some time and I think they're amazing. I'll be going to the internship next summer if I can raise some $. Anyway Good luck. P.S. You can't go wrong with some Suess. I am the Lorax, I speak for the trees. I speak for the trees for the trees have no tongues.


----------

